# HDR Photography



## superbreadninja (Jan 3, 2011)

Currently I am using CS5 but it does not seem to be able to tone map as well as Photomatix. I currently have the free trial for Photomatix and hope some of you know something about it? Best settings for surreal images?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

In my opinion, Photomatix is the only way to go. As far as the settings go, mine change with each and every single photo that I process. Since each photo is different you will just have to play with the sliders until you get your desired results. HDR is a very touchy subject and it seems to be an either you love it or hate it topic in photography. Just do what you like to do and just keep experimenting. Check out my Flickr site, I've got HDRs that look like your tripping on acid to ones that are very realistic looking. Overall I prefer the realistic look but it can be fun to mess around.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Also of note, your processing/editing should not end in photomatix. That should just be a very small portion that makes up an HDR image.


----------



## superbreadninja (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks! I looked and I really like this one: http://www.flickr.com/photos/highdynamicreality/4240260674/ That's kind of the style I'm going for, I've seen a ton of people who get that effect straight out of photomatix and I can't seem to get it from just playing around  maybe I am taking the wrong pictures, how different are the exposures you are taking?


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i just switched to nik hdr efex pro from photomatix. i like the workflow much much much better. far simplier to get great results. only draw back is its 2x the price . im getting away from the over the top hdr look and going more subtle now.


----------



## superbreadninja (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks great! I'll try and see if there's a free trial and see if I can figure that one out


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

superbreadninja said:


> Thanks! I looked and I really like this one: http://www.flickr.com/photos/highdynamicreality/4240260674/ That's kind of the style I'm going for, I've seen a ton of people who get that effect straight out of photomatix and I can't seem to get it from just playing around  maybe I am taking the wrong pictures, how different are the exposures you are taking?


On that picture, if I remember correctly I had done exposures of -3,0,+3. Also, that look was achieved using Photomatix and a few other plug-ins for Photoshop. This was definitely not just straight out of Photomaix.


----------



## superbreadninja (Jan 3, 2011)

O wow, maybe I haven't been over and under exposing enough... What plug ins do you use in Photoshop


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

It all depends on what I need/want to do with the photo. The ones I have purchased are the Topaz suite of products, OnOne complete collection, and the Nik Software complete collection. I also use Noiseware professional for noise reduction.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

my workflow for hdr is this..

i use lightroom and export to nik hdr pro.. i do my hdr.. i then prefer to edit in nikon capture nx2 with the nik color efex 3.0 filter set.

unless i have a need to use photoshop cs5 i dont. its much faster in nx2


----------



## superbreadninja (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks! I've gotten a little better at Photomatix, but I really like the NIK HDR pro. It's awesome!! But.... a 15 day trial


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

if your a student nik has great discounts.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

mathjak107 said:


> if your a student nik has great discounts.


Indeed. I wish I had the opportunity to grab the student discount when I bought the complete collection.


----------



## superbreadninja (Jan 3, 2011)

Student as in high school or college or both?


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

as far as i can tell both .... give a call and see


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

shots from the cloisters and wave hill. nik hdr pro and edited in nikon capture nx2 with the nik color effex tonal contrast filter


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

HDR is Magic... I love it!


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's my HDR


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks!


----------

